# controller



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

I am building a bigger track for my boys. Currently I have the out of the box AFX controllers. Is it worth it to invest in the after market controllers.

I have read that the parma controllers are the best bet.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Best bang for the buck are parma controllers. For 20-25.00 a piece they are of decent quality for the price. Keep in mind though there are different Ohm controllers, and which one (s) you need will be determined by what you are running.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Parma Econo controllers? Definitely worth it.


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

I am sorry for my ignorance. I ordered and recieved the parma econ controllers. Now how do I connect them to my Tomy AFX terminal track?


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Cut the cords off your AFX controllers and splice them to the Parma controller wires. The Parma red wire won't get used as you aren't wired for brakes.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

If you are uncomfortable with cutting your current controller wires, send me an IM with your address and I'll cut and send you some. 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------

